# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  GTA SA-MP (San Andreas Multiplayer)

## Anonomyous

Kam nje kohe te gjate qe luaje SA-MP, por shume rralle kam takuar ndonje shqiptare qe luajn, dhe mendova te hapi nje teme per ata qe nuk e kane luajtur te provojne , ndoshta eshte loje e vjeter mirpo ka shume servere te ndryshem te tipeve te ndryshme si: DM/TDM (Death Match/Team Deathmatch), Role Play, Stunt, Freeroam, etj. Nese doni te luani samp duhet te keni versionin origjinal te instaluar  GTA San Andreas te pa modifikuar dhe te shkarkoni samp client  dhe instaloni ne direktorin e GTA SA qe zakonisht eshte "C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\GTA San Andreas"! Pasi te instaloni sa mp, ekzekutoni dhe do te duket keshtu 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tek fusha "Name" e shenoni emrin tuaj duhet te jete pa hapsira psh "Filan_Fisteku" me "_",  tek fletat poshte "Internet" dhe "Hosted" jane serverat qe jane online! per te shtuar nje server ne listen tuaj favorite klikoni Servers>Add Server dhe shkruani IP-ne dhe portin ! Psh serveri qe une luaj eshte "San Fierro Rumble" IP :  188.72.225.173:3200  , shtoni kete IP dhe serveri shfaqet ne liste ! 

Nese keni ndonje pyetje, por edhe te diskutojme nese ndokush luan samp !

----------


## Harakiri

Pse kam pershtypjen une qe shumica e lojtareve ne SA MP jane nga Honduras PC-te e se cileve perbehen nga 83% gjethe palmash e glasa papagalli.

----------


## DiAbLo-KiNg

Un me pare kam luajtur MTA san andreas, luanim me gjithe shoket, gallate fare xD

----------


## meganoi

Sa gb ka kjo lojë?

----------


## Ramshal

SA-MP eshte shume e dobet ne script ne krahasim me MTA:SA.
Ju preferoj te gjithve qe luajn GTA:SA multiplayer, ta perdorin MTA:SA, ka komunitete shume me te mira plus ka knaqsi ma te madhe ne MTA:SA.

Ne nje server (nga me te njohurit) ne MTA, jemi dy shqiptar nga Kosova, ai server eshte RP (RolePlay), CnR (Cops and Robbers), dhe DM (DeathMatch). Do te ishte shum me mir nese takohemi shqiptaret aty, te krijojm mafi ose gang shqiptare :P

----------


## ArdooZ

MTA:SA(ose ndryshe Multi Theft Auto San Andreas)ka script shume te mire dhe gjithashtu nje komunitet te madh.
San Andreas Multiplayer tani ka nisur te kete nje komunitet me te vogel sepse nuk ofron shume gjera qe MTA ofron.
Per mua SA MP i ka ikur koha.Cops'n'Robbers,Destruction Derby,Mini Missions etj,ke shum me shum qejf e kenaqesi.
Por kam mundur te gjej vetem nje shqiptar te Mini Missions dhe kaq,pra nuk ka nje sasi te madhe shqiptaresh ose me
sakte nje sasi shume,shume te vogel.
The sic tha edhe parafolesi do ishte mire te krijonim nje gang Shqiptare.

----------


## GalaxyGeri

*Futu play.ls-rcr.com:7777 plot shqiptar ke aty.*

----------

